# looking for a great outfiiter in michigan



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

HI i am bow hunter with about 5 points for my bear points
was looking to hunt next year and was looking for a good outfitter in michigan please let me know if you know of one or if you are one
thanks 
Jim Malkowski 
farmington


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome to the site...I have no personal experience with outfitters for Bear as we always set up our own.

I have always heard good things about Cameron and Sons in the UP. Hopefully somebody will post their contact information because I can't find it!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Welcome to the site...I have no personal experience with outfitters for Bear as we always set up our own.
> 
> I have always heard good things about Cameron and Sons in the UP. Hopefully somebody will post their contact information because I can't find it!



Your are correct. I have used Cameron and Sons and they are fantastic. The work out of the Newberry unit.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

do they have a web site?


----------



## TRAPHUNTFISH (Oct 1, 2005)

Michiganbowhunter,

Give me a call if you are interested in the Chippewa County area...... 906 440-3229. 

I can answer any questions you may have regarding bear hunting around here. 

My name is John.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

bounty hunter said:


> do they have a web site?


Sent you the e-mail


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I know a guy from Bruce Crossing who runs an outfit for $800, at least that is how much he was last year. He will house you, feed you, and bait for you. He is a good friend of mine and will treat you like family. He has great success, and took a 400lb bear last year. 

let me know if interested and I will make sure how many he is taking next year!!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

If you need contact info for Cameron and Sons let me know and I will forward you the information.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

thanks


----------



## TRAPHUNTFISH (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok I am in Chippewa county, also bait in Eastern and Northern mackinac county. 

My e-mail is [email protected] 

Shoot me an e-mail and I can fill you in on whatever you need to know. 

VERY GOOD success rate here... as long as you know how to aim and shoot. 

Belive me, thats been a BIG problem.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

John (traphuntfish) did a great job of baiting and getting me my 1st Bear last September. However , i think he is Ragging on My shooting:rant: On second thought he couldn't be... Because I did hit the Bear 2 out of the 3 shots i took:lol: Seriously it does take some focus, and a lot of effort to calm your nervous on your 1st Bear hunt. Especially when they are about 15 yards away:yikes: 
John i am sending you a PM. 
Ben VW


----------



## TRAPHUNTFISH (Oct 1, 2005)

Ben not ragging on you at all you bear was bagged.... Im ragginig on the other hunter(s) that failed to seal the deal 2x!!!!!


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

I'm looking for someone in the Baraga unit. I've got 6 points and ready to hunt. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

In the Baraga Management area , I would recommend Black "Ghost" Bear Camp. Reasonable priced and the camp is very well run . Run by Terry Sheats at -734-439-7919 , or [email protected].


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I forgot to mention , The Black"Ghost" Bear Camp , is for archery hunters only. Sorry


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

If you are looking to dog hunt ? I know of some good folk's up in that area that hound hunt for sure but don't know about the bait thing, send me an e-mail at [email protected] and will pass along the phone number,
And good luck to all in the drawing coming up.


----------



## Joe Havenor (Nov 20, 2005)

I do bear hunts in Bergland and Newberry units Give me a call if interested only take limited number of hunter per hunt period. For info call 906-869-5579 , Joe


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

www.gonzo-bearcamp.com


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

Try Kip Cameron with C & S Guide service as they have more record book bears in Newberry unit than anybody. They have year's of experience in this unit, they are only taking limted number of hunter's also. call only 906-293-5650


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Talked with my good buddy and he is taking new guys this year. Cost includes all baiting, lodging, meals, and a great area. He is charging $1000 for the entire hunt. They got one last year that was 430#s. I will tell you, that you connot find nicer people in the world. 

Let me know if anyone is interested.

He is in the Amasa, Bergland unit, with an occasional Baraga.


----------



## TRAPHUNTFISH (Oct 1, 2005)

Call 906 440-3229 if interested in a week long hunt in the e.u.p./ pre baited stands/ lodging/ bear taken care of completley. 

Think he has one more opening.


----------

